

Ask HN: How would you raise $200 in 3 days? - gremlinsinc

I&#x27;ve been in transition for 4months with zero income,  not for lack of trying. I&#x27;m a junior Dev though and everyone wants mid to senior level.<p>i have $4 to my name,  but need just a little to tide me over for two weeks.  I&#x27;m going into a top 15 accelerator this week and should get some funds from that,  any suggestions?  i tried a teespring campaign teespring.com&#x2F;geekyhusband but no sales.
======
nkoren
Pick up odd jobs on elance or odesk or something like that. With zero
reputation you'll have to bid on work cheaply, but there's plenty of junior-
level work available; $200 in 3 days is not unachievable. Or have you already
tried that route and had no success with it for the past 4 months?

------
jesusmichael
What's a "top 15" accelerator?

~~~
anthony_franco
Probably one of the ones listed as "Bronze" on this list:
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/10/these-are-the-15-best-
accel...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/10/these-are-the-15-best-accelerators-
in-the-u-s/)

~~~
gremlinsinc
very astute, it is on the list, but I cannot divulge details till launch day
next week - - and it's killing me! I'd never be good at a security clearance
job, I don't do well w/ keeping secrets/surprises.

